# caracteristicas de transistor de tv



## rwm (May 8, 2008)

hola a todos quisiera que me digan que tipo de transistor es este por que no se y es de un tv viejo.
y tiene escrito esto en el transistor:

F78L 
OSAV 
7624 

desde ya muchas gracias por su respuesta y ayuda


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 11, 2008)

Mira, no tengo idea, y busque por todos lados. lo que podes hacer es lo siguiente:
armate este circuito facil y sencillo. lo probas, ves si es npn o pnp y despues vas con mas información a una casa de radio o de reparacion de tv y ves si lo conseguis.


----------

